# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Słabe wyniki krwi?

## ghostofthegirl

Mam pytanie odnośnie wyników badań krwi:

Moje ostatnie wyniki ( Napiszę tylko wartości podwyższone lub zbyt niskie)

ERYTROCYTY  5.04   wart.ref.4.0-5.0
MCH              26.7   wart.ref. 27-33
RDW              15.0   wart.ref. 11.5-14.5

PDW              66.6   wart.ref.  47.7-59.3
MPC              24.7   wart.ref.   27-28

oprócz tego 
OB               12
ŻELAZO        67


Jestem 2 lata po nowotworze tarczycy, 2 lata po zarażeniu wirusem EBV od tamtej pory moje wyniki to tragedia. Prodszę o pomoc. (przy nowotworze miałam idealne wyniki krwi) 
mam 19 lat.

----------

